What does impedance mean in a headphone? - JaneLau
======
timonoko
Omitting the obvious (ie electric impedance), there seems to be no specs for
"Acoustic Impedance" for headphones. I have big ears, so it difficult to find
in-ear headphones that would match voluminous ear canals. They sound better if
I press them very deep into the canal, as the volume is more close to "normal
human ear" and impedance matching better.

------
evochimp
As per the Jacobis "Maximum power transfer Law" input impedance should be
equal to output impedence. So impedance matching is required.

------
navjack27
How hard it is to drive essentially

